# Nvcpl.exe - Legitimate Or Malware?



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

I have something called Nvcpl.exe running in Task Manager and after checking the Internet nearly all websites say that it is malware and should be removed.

I have run AVG, AVG Anti Spyware & Ad-Aware but they haven't found anything.

Is there cause for alarm?


HK


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Not all websites say the same thing and not all websites are correct. Do you have an nVidia graphics card? Please advise the exact path and location of this file. You can find this via Start > Search.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi
> 
> Not all websites say the same thing and not all websites are correct. Do you have an nVidia graphics card? Please advise the exact path and location of this file. You can find this via Start > Search.


I've searched and the search program can't find Nvcpl.exe, only Nvcpl. These are the results when searching for Nvcpl:




And yes I have an Nvidia graphics card installed.


HK


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

My fault - sorry - it will be a hidden system file. Assuming you don't have any issues such as pop ups or browser redirects, then you're OK. That file is part of nVidia's programme suite.


----------

